# Casuarina



## thranduil (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello all, I just got an acceptance letter to a university in Casuarina Australia. So before i go ahead and start applying for the visa i want to know about Casuarina. When i Google search it, the info talked much about a prison there and i could not really get images of the city. Also i was wondering does it follow the same laws as Australia. In other words i would really appreciate it if someone can tell me about the city how good how bad or how it compares to Sydney or other cities in Australia. Is it a bad thing that it is so far to the west. Is it heavily populated or low populated. Also things like weather , earthquakes or any other natural disasters. Living cost compared to Sydney. Do people there like foreigners or hate them and so on. thanks in advance.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Casuarina is a suburb of Darwin, Darwin itself being our smallest Capital City and living costs there could be a bit high because it is so isolated from everywhere else in Australia and actually closer to Singapore than it is to most southern Capital cities like Sydney and Melbourne.
It is a campus of the Charles Darwin University 
CDU - Campuses and centres - Casuarina Campus
Though you do not need to be concerned about the prison, the main thing about being up in Darwin is that it is always so warm and can be very humid in summer months but if you're from somewhere in Asia, you will probably be used to the weather.
You'll find the people of Darwin friendly and easy going, even going slow because that constant heat just has everyone being a bit slower.
Have a look at Darwin, Australia | Darwin Accommodations & Tourist Attractions and google Darwin, The Top End or The Northern Territory and you'll get an idea of the place.

The weather can start getting really testing for October to December until the regular daily rains period arrives but if you're only going to be there for a shorter period and miss the worst of that October to December period, it ought to be not too bad but you'll be getting a very limited look at Australian life compared to Sydney or Melbourne.
Cyclones can occur between December and April, no earthquakes but be careful around waterways for there can sometinmes be Crocodiles that find their way to places where they aren't so welcome.


----------



## ciaranm (Mar 3, 2011)

thranduil said:


> Hello all, I just got an acceptance letter to a university in Casuarina Australia. So before i go ahead and start applying for the visa i want to know about Casuarina. When i Google search it, the info talked much about a prison there and i could not really get images of the city. Also i was wondering does it follow the same laws as Australia. In other words i would really appreciate it if someone can tell me about the city how good how bad or how it compares to Sydney or other cities in Australia. Is it a bad thing that it is so far to the west. Is it heavily populated or low populated. Also things like weather , earthquakes or any other natural disasters. Living cost compared to Sydney. Do people there like foreigners or hate them and so on. thanks in advance.


Not sure about what the prison you refer to is... It could be the Fannie Bay Gaol which is a historical tourist site, not an operating prison. If you are talking about the new immigration detention center, then don't worry about that because it is across the harbour from the city.

Weather wise, like wanderer said, we have wet and dry and this is not unlike many other Sth Est Asian cities (think Bangkok, Ho Chi Minh, Manila).

If you are looking for general events and whats happening, google Darwin Hub... I manage that website and we post regular local news, restaurant reviews, events and other locally focused things you may be interested in.

In terms of living costs, unfortunately Darwin is one of the most expensive (if not the most expensive) cities in Australia... That said, every city has cheap and expensive areas... The beauty of studying in Casuarina is that it is more suburban and also near the bus interchange so you could live in an outer-lying suburb (Malak, Anula, Karama, Coconut Grove, Milner) and catch a bus to Uni in 20 mins. Plus there is not traffic so you're never waiting around in rush hour....

Darwin is very sparsely populated hence we don't have any problems with traffic, overcrowding, pollution etc...


----------

